# Mice Mixes



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

What is a good recipe for a mouse food mix that i can find all the ingredients at a local farm store? I want to get away from buying my bulk mouse food from my local pet store because it just looks unhealthy and when i figured it out it was waaaaay too expensive. 
thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Bruised oats, flaked barley, wild bird seed, complete dry dog food, dog biscuits (like Bonios etc). This is what I use, other people have their own variations. Mice are omnivorous so remember that they do need some sort of provision for the meat part of that somewhere (the complete dog food in my case) or you can feed mealworms as well like some people here do.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Get a premium dog food that doesn't contain any corn or corn by-products; corn is not good for mousies. And be sparing with the birdseed mix, as it contains a lot of seeds high in fat. whole oats and whole wheat makes up the bulk of my meeces diet. I vary the diet by adding some dried fruit or dried bread, nuts, dry cereal, little bits of chicken or tuna, and , of course the dry kibble. I give the kibble every other day so there's not too much protien in the overall diet. Too much protein can cause skin problems. I don't use a birdseed mix, as the I find the quality generally not good. the sunflower and peanuts are often rancid. My pregnant and nursing does get all natural yogurt, about 1/8 a teaspoon a day, or cooked egg yolk, along with kibble to provide extra protein and calcium


----------

